# Affiche une variable avec AppleScript



## Ninety (26 Mai 2006)

Voila j'aimerai afficher une variable "C" dans un display dialog en AppleScript, j'y arrive pas parce que si je met display dialog "C" ... eh ben il m'affiche ... C, ce qui est normal alors comment faire pour affiche et du text et une variable ?


```
display dialog "A : " buttons {"OK"} default button 1
```
Juste apres le A : j'aimerai qu'il m'affiche la variable C


Merci


----------



## Vladrow (26 Mai 2006)

utilise la concaténation: &

"Message" & variable


```
display dialog "A : " & C buttons {"OK"} default button 1
```

Ca marche tout seul.


----------



## Ninety (26 Mai 2006)

ah ok merci beaucoup, j'avais essaye mais sans le & ...


----------



## Ninety (31 Mai 2006)

Me revoila !  
Maintenant j'arrive pas a faire ca :


```
display dialog A & " : " & C buttons {"OK"} default button 1
```

Un message d'erreur me dit ca :

Can't make {10, " : ", 15} into type string.

C'est pas possible de faire deux concatenations ?


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Mai 2006)

Ninety a dit:
			
		

> Me revoila !
> Maintenant j'arrive pas a faire ca :
> 
> 
> ...


en fait, A et C sont des variable qui contienne apparemment des nombre.

tu doit les transformer et chaîne de caractères, rien de compliqué :

```
display dialog (A as string) & " : " & (C as string) buttons {"OK"} default button 1
```

je crois que les parenthèse ne sont pas obligatoire, mais je trouve cela plus clair avec


----------



## Ninety (31 Mai 2006)

Ok merci ca marche ! Mais pourquoi quand il n'y avait que la variable C il ne fallait pas mettre en string ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2006)

Ninety a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci ca marche ! Mais pourquoi quand il n'y avait que la variable C il ne fallait pas mettre en string ?


Parce que le texte était clairement identifié par la présence des guillemets.
Sans convertir tes variables en chaîne, tu peux d'ailleurs obtenir le résultat recherché en écrivant ceci :

```
display dialog "" & A & " : " & C
```
À noter qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de clore le dialogue par d'autres guillemets et que, dans le cas où une variable seule doit être affichée (sans autre texte), ils deviennent inutiles :

```
display dialog A
```


----------



## Ninety (31 Mai 2006)

Ok merci pour les reponses !


----------

